# Anyone Put A Small Safe In The Ob



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I am working on putting a small safe inside of the step below the rear slide. I was looking on ebay and found a few that would fit. I'm not sure if I will get one that is fire proof but they were more expensive. Is there any other locations that are. Hidden, have quick access from rear slide, are secure enough to bolt to something substancial. I love the post about hidden storage places on the OB. That was what got me thinking. I also am a big believer in self defence = self preservation but need to keep things secure from the kiddies too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our Raptor came with a small safe. I've yet to use it for anything. With our truck alarm and transponder I lock valuables in there. I don't and won't carry a gun when I go camping.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I don't and won't carry a gun when I go camping.
> [snapback]109344[/snapback]​


Heck - i don't go to the rest room unless I'm packing --









All joking aside ... here in Southern Texas - a few million folks a year pass through heading North and I just want to make sure that if I break down somewhere in the middle of the night with my family that at least I got at least 39 chances of stopping bad things from happening...


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am with you, Glock is always close by. As far as the T.T. I just bring along my carrier from the house. finger activated so you can do the combo in the dark.

This day in age better safe than sorry.

Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I am with ghosty i pack all of the time. As far as safety goes there are a few options. there is a small hand gun safe that works with push buttons. If you pull the correct buttons at the same time it will open. gun safe
taurus maks a hand gun with a key lock built in. The key goes in the side and it is easy to use.taurususa.com
hope this helps.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Please don't think I'm against guns, I'm not. Having a close friend that had her brother end up killing himself with a handgun though tends to change the course of ones thinking. I've seen the devastation is has had on her and her family. I applaud you for locking it up.

I felt at one point, when I lived in Stockton that I might need a gun for safety... instead I moved.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I was just thinking about this this morning. I have been camping and had close calls with bears. I have had firearms all my life and I will continue to have them, safely. I have two small children and would never forgive myself if anything ever happened to them. The small safe is a great idea. I will be looking at Cablea's tonight.Thank you

Beerman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have thought about a safe as well for some time
I carry a pistol most of the time, But you also have to keep in mind when crossing State Lines
And the laws on firearms of that state

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

"To Hell and Back Reliability" -Sig Sauer Firearms

My Sig 229 (.40) ......Just like American Express. Never Leave home without it........

Like Don mentioned earlier. Be sure that you are very familiar with local laws regarding the transportation and carry of firearms. A concealed carry permit issued from a state such as Florida is a great asset.

Remember, education is the key to safe firearms handling.

Please post some pics of the mod. It would be very interesting to see.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

This might help with the laws: http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/Default.aspx#

I have a concealed carry permit but very rarely carry.

Gary


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to agree with countrygirl!! That was a great thread, and answered some questions I have had, about reciprocal recognition of the firearms permit. I don't have one, at present, but since I'm starting to travel more, have seriously considered getting one and carrying my gun. I have, generally, been with a group or had my 21 yr. old son with me, but he's at school most of the time, and camping season has definitely arrived.
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thread Hijackers!

Back to the real thread.

Not sure where you can place a safe in the Outback. We don't bring anything with great value (watches, jewelry, etc) If I do happen to forget and leave my watch on, I'll just hide it somewhere a thief wouldn't look. There are plenty of those around a trailer.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I ran into one very similar to this

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=45891

at the local Ace hardware - for $25. It will either go under the lift-up bed, or be bolted into the reinforced bottom of one of the cabinets.

Maybe it's just me, but like Ghosty and some of the others, I rarely am without my small-of-the-back lump.







Being a fair-size guy (okay, way too big in places) it's relatively easy to get away with it. Being lumpy has its rewards. This particular piece and I have a history - carried it in RVN, where she served well - plus, we both have the same born-on date.







It was fate...

"An armed society is a polite society".


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A safe in the trailer.....I really do not bring anything worth stealing while I am camping. If you open my wallet moths fly out...at least this is what I tell my kids.

A gun safe is a great idea.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thread Hijackers!
> 
> Back to the real thread.
> 
> [snapback]109445[/snapback]​


O_C,

The thread is about Guns & camping & keeping them safe from the little ones.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We don't bring anything with great value (watches, jewelry, etc)
> [snapback]109445[/snapback]​


We have our valuable watches and jewelry with us all the time. I never really thought about what would happen if they were stolen.

Wow! If I had to spend 40 bucks to replace my Casio I'd freak!!!







And DW teaches special education and she just took over a program of jewelry making with beads that her students do. They sell everything for a buck apiece - bracelets necklaces, etc. The boys and I are buying some for her as Mother's Day presents.







Now you guys are telling me I have to get a safe to put this stuff in? Geesh! Camping *used to be *so easy.









Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> A safe in the trailer.....I really do not bring anything worth stealing while I am camping


That's what I was wondering........

As far as guns go, never fired one (except for basic training in the Army), and never needed one.

But living here in the great State of Texas, a concealed handgun state, I've considered it. Not seriously enough to do anything about it, but thought about it a few times.









Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Please don't think I'm against guns, I'm not. Having a close friend that had her brother end up killing himself with a handgun though tends to change the course of ones thinking. I've seen the devastation is has had on her and her family. I applaud you for locking it up.
> 
> I felt at one point, when I lived in Stockton that I might need a gun for safety... instead I moved.
> [snapback]109378[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear about your friends loss. I had a close police officer friend,(RIP) who's dad chose to end the pain he was in with his son's service revolver. It had an impact on everyone and really showed that for good or ill, a mechanical device reflects the will of the person controling it. Another gunsmith friend/employer (also RIP) built the revolver and now I have it. Way to much history for just a hunk of metal.

When you carry, think about how you store, a child will play with anything.
Safety and education go hand in hand.

Dave

Argument starting remark! "My .sig is a P226" et.al.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

A small safe is a really good idea for the trailer. I just searched Wally-World and they have many different ones (most are fire rated too). I just wonder where you could bolt it down? Same question you had, isn't it? I would think you'd have to find a place low enough to bolt it to the trailer frame. I've been robbed before and believe me that thin wallboard or aluminum framing isn't going to even slow them down. So it would have to be well hidden (and they'll find it), or it must be bolted to something solid. Best bet is to not have to many valuables.

As far as all the other comments about hand guns... Most people are great target shooters but are terrible in a pinch. Check out all those police videos and how many shots they take and MISS. Remember that the walls of these trailers are just paper to a bullet, and that a bullet will travel through your walls, your kids, and other trailers before lodging somewhere solid.

We travel with our 98lb Giant Schnauzer. He is a like a shot-gun that thinks, he knows the diffference between the bad guy and my family, a bullet doesn't.

As they always said on NYPD Blue... Lets be safe out there boys.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Greatblu said:


> As they always said on NYPD Blue... Lets be safe out there boys.
> [snapback]109519[/snapback]​


Sorry to correct you, but that was "Hill Street Blues"

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sipowitz might have said it once


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Greatblu said:
> 
> 
> > As they always said on NYPD Blue... Lets be safe out there boys.
> ...


Thanks Tim. I'm not much of a tv watcher. But I do know that it was Gomer Pyle that said... Surprise, Surprise, Surprise. Eh Boo Boo?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Thread Hijackers!
> ...


Tami,

Actually, the thread is about mounting a safe in an Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

On topic again. You can probably mount under the step, though at least on our previous 28RSS that was the rabbit hole for the cord too as I recall. Since I had removed the cord and put in a ParkPower conversion kit it would have been an issue. I think that is probably the best place for a safe at least when you are setup since its not seen. Should be able to mount a small locking floor/box safe. These really are not much more than a lock box, but that's what you need in this case.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I hide this somewhere in the rig when I bring my "friend" along:


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut -- that was hilarious. I didn't know you were high society with the fancy bling.









All kidding aside. If you have a gun and kids than a safe is a great idea. Otherwise, I can't imagine what you would bring that is







of locking up. What do you do at home?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sipowitz


I once had a sip o' witz; didn't care for it.









Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have thought about a safe for the OB also. I have become a bit of a security freak since out break in a couple years ago. We don't usually carry a lot of valuables with us, but when we will be gone for more than a day or two, I like to have a couple hundred $$ in cash "just in case" I don't usually like to keep much of it in my wallet because if the wallet is stolen or lost, I have lost my credit/debit cards, ID, and my cash. In hotels, I always use the in room safe to store my extra cash, my wallet or my wife's pocketbook. My thought was something similar for the OB. I have a cou ple potential locations to mount a safe in mind, but I have not found (nor really looked hard) for a safe that I like. BTW, if the safe is not well mounted, you won't help yourself any in a breakin. The thief will steal the safe and crack it at thier leisure (more personal experience).

I would also use it to store mine and my wife's "friends" when they cannot go with us.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

does anybody carry cash anymore?????? action

I don't know about anyone else, but I don't like to walk around with a "wad" in my pocket and sometimes I do like to take my watch off. It would be nice to have a place to lock up things that you don't want lying around.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> does anybody carry cash anymore?????? action
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I don't like to walk around with a "wad" in my pocket and sometimes I do like to take my watch off. It would be nice to have a place to lock up things that you don't want lying around.
> 
> ...


I'll put everything I can on my Visa. I get airline miles and one bill at the end of the month to pay off....easy!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Well then, pardon me O_C shy I stand corrected. It sounded to me like a safe for a gun in the OB thread??









Tami


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Back on topic (i.e. not weapons)...

We have need to hide some things while travelling. My intent is to find one of those unused storage places (such as seen the recent thread on places to store stuff) and convert it to a covert storage location. The blank panel above the microwave comes to mind ... you could cut off the screw points and mount it back on the cabinet with velcro ... nobody would kinow it 's a storage place!

Ed


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ed...
That sounds like a great idea. A hidden spot, rather than a safe. You can't steal anything if you don't know it's there. Good idea.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ed, that's a good idea. Just be careful at the next Outbackers rally. We all know your spot now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice idea Ed....I'll have to take a look at that spot.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just remember it's there, before you sell the trailer!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

